# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  تعرف على أنين المعاصى

## أمين المكتبة

«أنين المذنبين»
إنها أنة تتلوها أنة...
وزفرة تتبعها زفرة...
ولوعة تعبقها حرقة...
آه... لهذا الأنين... كم أقض مضاجع الصالحين..
وأزعج نفوس المحبين.. أنين، وأي أنين..
إن لواعج النفس لتكاد تتحطم... في كياني..
وإن الصدر ليضيق... وإن اللسان لا ينطلق... 
ولا أملك إلا دمعتي... بين يدي سيدي ومولاي...
هذا هو حال العبد عند سيده.. عند ربه جل وعز.
الكتاب بعنوان
أنين المعاصي



للتحميل إضغط هنا
شاركوا معنا فى نشر العلم
شارك بنشر كتاب
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

